# Texas BBQ competitions



## mdgoos (May 2, 2008)

Is there a website where I can find out about BBQ competitions?  I have wanted to enter one but have never done it.


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

http://www.ibcabbq.org/events2008/Year.html

IBCA seems to be popular down in Texas.


----------

